# Charter with ULTRA Sailing - Croatia



## hmora (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello community,

Did any one chartered with Ultra-Sailing from Croatia?
I'm used to charter sailboats in Croatia, but with different companies. I never chartered with them.
This year I'm thinking in some options they sent to me.
If any one have an opinion about this company, please share.
Thanks.

H Mora.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

I chartered a Beneteau 38 from them in September fro Trogir. I was very happy with the boat and the experience. I run a bareboat charter base in the Caribbean so I have a little experience in this department. The boats where very well kept and the base was efficiently run.

Jay


----------

